# Can a 500lb girl fly?



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 5, 2006)

Of course. And I'm sure this question has been asked several times, but I gotta know.

Ok so I will be flying out to England this year...which is about a 12 hour flight. As a ssbbw what should I expect. Obviously, Im going to have to buy two seats. But are the bathrooms totally inaccessable? What type of plane flies overseas? Ive only been in small planes with one isle. 

Im scared and nervous and I need to know if I need to take serious drugs to knock myself out so that I dont have to wait 12 hours to pee. I am scared to death about this.

Anyone? Bueler? Bueler?


----------



## cnk2cav (Feb 5, 2006)

i've only flown once, which just happened to be to england (a great place!) My flight was about 8 hours and going i too was terrified to use the bathroom, so i didn't, and tried not to drink too much since i was afraid i couldn't fit into the bathroom and i didn't want to climb over 2 people (i was in the middle where there were 5 seats) I think both coming and going i was on some form of 747, which i thought were rather roomy (for a 340lbs girl), lets make that not as cramped as i thought it would be. I freaked when my seatbelt wouldn't fit, but the nice stewardess noticed my concern and gave me an extender. Coming back home i had a window seat and only had one guy to climb over, so i finally decided to check out the bathroom. Lets just say i've definately seen smaller bathrooms, and i couldn't believe i'd been holding it in for so long, it really wasn't that bad. Hope that helps some, and hope you have a wonderful time 

ps, maybe it would be cheaper to get one first class seat instead of buying 2 stardard ones? not that i sat in one, but when i walked by they looked very very very roomy so check out plans of the plane and measurements of the different seats, pretty sure it'll be a 747 boeing (sp?) one of those really big ones


----------



## Tina (Feb 6, 2006)

From my experience, which is admittedly limited, first class seating does not have any sort of adjustable arms or siding. You'd be much better off getting two seats, making sure one of them is an aisle seat and that the arm in-between is adjustable. If you have mobility problems, when you make your reservations, make sure to let them know you wiill need a wheel chair and that it should be large enough for you, and remind them when you check in, because sometimes they forget. Someone will push you around or they will take you from place to place in a motorized vehicle, which helps a lot if you have to make exchanges and it's at two terminals that are far apart, but what that also does is allow you to board early, which is when you will have an opportunity to ask for a seatbelt extender, and also to ask them to direct you to the roomiest bathroom and make sure you can use it during the flight.

The bathroom is going to be a tight squeeze, no doubt about it, but should be doable, depending upon your shape and measurements. I'm very pear-shaped and at the time (May of last year) had probably about 68" or 69" hips. I made it okay, though not with a bunch of leftover room. 

Another consideration is that us larger gals can be more prone to DVT, so it's a good idea to take an asprin a couple of days before flying, and continue to for a few days after returning home. In addition, you should get up and move around regularly, and while seated, as often as possilbe contract your muscles from your feet up to your bum.

I flew United and found the attendants to be, with VERY few exceptions, very kind and helpful.


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 6, 2006)

There is of course NAAFA's page on Travel Tips

http://www.naafa.org/documents/brochures/airtips.html


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 6, 2006)

If you tell me which airline you're on I can tell ya which plane, but it'll say on your ticket, and probably while you're buying it too. Every airplane I know of that can make the trip has two or more aisles, multiple bathrooms, seatbelt extenders, and should be able to accomodate you just fine. The stall's a good four feet wide. It might not be comfy, but I don't think you'll need to invest in adult diapers or anything.


----------



## Shyly (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm somewhere between 300 and 350 (haven't weighed myself in awhile) and just returned from a trip to Italy. I flew United, which I have always found to be the best size-friendly airline within the US, and their overseas planes and crews are evidently no exception. If you can, I would recommend flying with them. I have never, ever run into any problems.

As Tina said, the bathrooms will be snug. I bet you can do it, though. I'm on the shorter side at 5'3-something, and carry most of my weight in my butt and hips, and I was okay. I couldn't do a rumba in there or anything, but the doors accordian open for maximum room, and I was able to get inside without any embarrassing moments. 

At the risk of being totally revolting, I would recommend, if you can, that you get your body on a bowel movement schedule that will preclude you having to deal with that on the plane. That's just logistically more difficult when you've got a large body in a small space. I'll leave it at that.

Aisle seats are great. When you're checking in, if the flight isn't a full one see if you can get a row or part of a row to yourself (in my experience United check-in folks are so understanding, and often offer this to me before I have to say anything). That way you can get more comfortable positions. I was able to lie down and sleep a lot of the way to Italy last month, which helped SO much.

And, last but not least if you know you're feeling panicked and might need an "out," go ahead and bring yourself a Dramamine or something. I tend to fall asleep pretty much the minute a plane starts taxiing down the runway, and it certainly shortens the flight! 

Have a really amazing time. I am totally jealous, I can't wait to visit England!


----------



## Emma (Feb 6, 2006)

You lot are brave. I'm much too scared to get on a plane coz of my size.


----------



## Anna (Feb 6, 2006)

I have now flown back and forth from England several times. Actually heading back to Boston in a couple of weeks. I LOVE Virgin Atlantic. They have been wonderful, they are very helpful and they are not rude as I have found on British Airways. I know Virgin does have a couple of there planes with a handicap bathroom on them. I was on one and had to go to the bathroom ( I am very bottom heavy pear shaped) and fit in the bathroom with so much room to spare it was more roomy then sitting in my two seats..lol SO for me I would say Virgin Atlantic all the way. 
Also were in England are you going? Hope you tell us would love to meet you if your in my area (live in London). 

Hugs
Anna


----------



## Happy FA (Feb 6, 2006)

You can certainly go as a 500 pounder. As a nearly 400 pounder I can tell you that the way to go is two coach tickets with the middle arm up. The only thing you can't do comfortably is lean the chairs back. I tend to take the chance sometimes if the flight is not too full to only buy one ticket by picking a seat near the back in a row of three with one other person on the window(I prefer the aisle) in the hopes that the middle seat won't fill up. However, at your size I'd recommend getting the second seat yours for sure so you can be comfortable. I often use the tray next to me for my food and drink since it doesn't come down in front of me over my belly, and I suppose your belly is bigger than mine.

As you come in the cabin door ask one of the stewardesses for the seatbelt extender, identifying your seat.. such as Hi, I'd like a seatbelt extender in 14C. Often they'll ask you to wait and give you one to take. Other times they bring it to you. Never a problem, not embarrassing either.

Don't go for first class or business class. Much less comfortable than two coach seats apart from the ability to recline. I often fly first class and its only 50/50 if its comfortable at my size. 

Have fun


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 6, 2006)

Well Im 400 and I do ok. But I havent used a bathroom yet on a flight. I dont eat or drink while on the flight. This year will be the first year I buy 2 seats I think ive gained alittle since the last time I flew and it was pretty tight on that flight. SO I want to make sure I'm comfy. 

Good luck to you and I wouldnt worry to much. It will take away from the fun you will be having. 

B-


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 6, 2006)

i wonder if i can fly. but first i need some wings.


----------



## Cat (Feb 6, 2006)

(I don't have any further advice than what has been provided...)
No wings necessary. This is the jet day and age! 

View attachment dirigible.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 7, 2006)

Cat said:


> (I don't have any further advice than what has been provided...)
> No wings necessary. This is the jet day and age!




lmao. that rocks


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 7, 2006)

*THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!!!!!*

I now have info to go on. I know what to expect which will lessen my anxiety. I want to fly United, avoid British Airways like the pleague. Don't be embarrased to ask to extender, avoid eating prior to flight so I don't have to worry about a BM, don't be afriad to suck it in and pee, and most of all, have fun! I think I am ready now You guys are awesome.

For those of you with questions about my location. I suspect I will be in London at least once. I will be there over the holidays which will put me there for NYE...and Im hoping there will be a BBW bash in London for me to attend. That would be awesome if we all could meet up.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 7, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> i wonder if i can fly. but first i need some wings.




Now I have Tom Petty in my head...thanx I love that man!


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL! don't mention it darlin'.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2006)

speaking of not going (on the plane):
my friend's father was nutty about keep schedules for roadtrips, and he used to force his wife to cook his daughters several boiled eggs with salt apiece. The eggs stopped them up, and the salt kept them from peeing (right?) That way, they had to stop fewer times on the highway for breaks.

tsk tsk.


----------



## missaf (Feb 7, 2006)

Salt and airplanes, and salt and alcohol don't mix, as the pressurized air speeds up dehydration. I wouldn't load up on salt and have super swollen legs when you get off the plane


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2006)

well i wasn't recommending it. i'm not my friend's crazy father. 

i often eschew airplane meals for something I make at home or buy at the airport from a gourmet shop. Those plane meals are FULL of sodium. And? THEY SUCK.


----------



## Isa (Feb 7, 2006)

A bit late on this but for the past 10 years I have only traveled overseas with British Airways and have never had a problem with them. I'm no lightweight and every one of their employees has been friendly and accommodating, especially those on the plane itself. Only issue I've run into is not being able to book two seats for myself online. Their booking department has to approve and handle this. On my trip last year, I went with purchasing one seat and using my frequent flier miles for an upgrade to business class which was NICE! 

Having said all of that, I'd love to try Virgin Atlantic but they do not fly out of Texas.


----------



## Morganne (Feb 21, 2006)

I recently returned from being on one 10 hour flight overseas a few weeks ago. I had to switch three different planes to get to my final destination in total. This is the second time I have done it the last 12 months. I am also a SSBBW. You need to remember to ask questions of your travel agent and or the airline reservationist you are making arrangements with. You have special circumstances and they need to be discussed up front. Like asking if the flight(s) are/is full, if you can have a seat next to you that's possibly going to be free. The seats with just 2, are perfect. Usually overseas planes are huge and they are 2-4-2, meaning 2 seats,an aisle, 4 seats, an aisle, then 2 more seats. I didn't have to buy another ticket, just paid for one. I did take up my seat and almost half of the other. Remember,all airlines won't handle things as professionally as others. Out of almost all of these flights, everyone was extremely understanding and helpful. These planes are ALL gonna be small, and the pitch between the seats is very tight. I recommend you also look into a wheelchair or cart unless you can walk a long distance through the airports. I never would have made it without assistance. You just request this through the airline you are using. You can do it, you just have to prepare properly. I didn't eat 24 hours prior to my flight, I also didn't want to have to use the bathroom. I didn't try it. They just look to small. I wasn't about to attempt it. I stayed away from beverages as well, except for a few sips of water here and there. You will be fine, just remember the flight is supposed to be enjoyed. I always spent too much time worrying about my size and fitting, etc... and never had fun. Now, I have a different attitude. Also, try to book your flights off season if possible. That helps with less people, and it also gives you the chance of having a free seat next to you. About paying for two seats, you can get around that, I did. Just be honest with the ticket agent. Most seats are 17 1/2 inches across. Most are going to tell you they can't promise anything but once you get to the airport, go right up to check-in and explain the situation. Get there early. Most airlines hold up to 30% of seats of every flight until the same day of the flight, a lot of people do not know that. Tell them you need the seat closest up front with some leg room and that you would also like to pre-board if possible. It's just such a small area to try to get into. Be firm and be honest. I know it's an uncomfortable thing to deal with at times but you deserve a nice trip.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 21, 2006)

Cat said:


> (I don't have any further advice than what has been provided...)
> No wings necessary. This is the jet day and age!


It's the ONLY way to fly......


----------



## goodvibrations (Feb 21, 2006)

What do you mean? What is the only way to fly?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 21, 2006)

goodvibrations said:


> What do you mean? What is the only way to fly?


Look at Cat's post on Page 1 of this thread - you'll see.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 22, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok so I will be flying out to England this year



The fact people willingly coming here shocks me...

Sorry to be frivilous but the more useful members of the forum seem to have helped you well! Definately avoid BA!!! Virgin is nice...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 22, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> The fact people willingly coming here shocks me...
> 
> Sorry to be frivilous but the more useful members of the forum seem to have helped you well! Definately avoid BA!!! Virgin is nice...




Yes I am willingly going over there, lol. I could go on an on about my feeling on certain contries, but I will refrain, lol, I don't want to be flamed away. I think I will be very happy in England


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 22, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think I will be very happy in England



So where are you heading to in this fair land of ours, not meaning to be intrusive of course!?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 22, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> So where are you heading to in this fair land of ours, not meaning to be intrusive of course!?




Hampshire....I know thats vaigue.....but that's good enough...right


----------



## pointandlaugh (Feb 22, 2006)

dis is goin 2 b a stupid question but wat wieght do u rekon u hav 2 b b4 u need 2 seats? i am mayb 350 pounds, do u think il need 2 seats?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 22, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> dis is goin 2 b a stupid question but wat wieght do u rekon u hav 2 b b4 u need 2 seats? i am mayb 350 pounds, do u think il need 2 seats?




your question wasnt dumb but your typing nearly drove me up the effing wall. At 350 I only needed one, but at 420 I shoulda had two. Hope that helps. Though I am failry tall 5'10".


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 22, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> dis is goin 2 b a stupid question but wat wieght do u rekon u hav 2 b b4 u need 2 seats? i am mayb 350 pounds, do u think il need 2 seats?



Ah, yes- I'd like to buy a vowel?


----------



## pointandlaugh (Feb 22, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> your question wasnt dumb but your typing nearly drove me up the effing wall. At 350 I only needed one, but at 420 I shoulda had two. Hope that helps. Though I am failry tall 5'10".



i am defo no more dan 350. i wud be embarrassed aving 2 seats so i wudnt fly if dat was the case. i am not comfortable wiv my wieght yet. wud i need an extender belt? bigbellyssbbw, u r hott in your little pic.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Ah, yes- I'd like to buy a vowel?




lol..yes, Id like to buy ALL of them and then donate them to the vowel challenged, lol. it will be the good deed that gets me to heaven Im sure, lol.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 23, 2006)

As a Tall Englishman, I would advise you that:

1) portions are smaller AND more expensive

2) roads are narrower

3) London is noisy and dirty (but hey, I'm a New York fan and I know that too is noisy and dirty)

4) many of us are very friendly and want to help BUT a small minority (and I hope you don't meet them) are obnoxious, narrow-minded and negative

5) British Airways _used _to be dreadful but have seriously sharpened up their act in the last ten years; haven't flown with Virgin for ten years but they were definitely my favourite airline - lots of gizmos like games and snacks to while away the journey, a sexy and good-looking crew, some terrific in-flight movie choices, etc etc Just bit more expensive, that's all...

6) Parts of Hampshire are beautiful, and hopefully the current freezing weather will have ended and you'll enjoy the warmer Spring sunshine

Have a great trip!

 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## goodvibrations (Feb 23, 2006)

And if you drive around by car, be sure to drive on the "right" side of the street. LOL
But seriously, if you're used to driving on the right, then you have to be really careful at the beginning!

Oh, and to name some stereotypes: tell us if English people really have bad teeth and always drink tea!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 23, 2006)

goodvibrations said:


> And if you drive around by car, be sure to drive on the "right" side of the street. LOL
> But seriously, if you're used to driving on the right, then you have to be really careful at the beginning!
> 
> Oh, and to name some stereotypes: tell us if English people really have bad teeth and always drink tea!




Well my boyfriend has perfect teeth and hates tea, so I know that isnt true, lol. And I already am aware of the driving. I'm going to let him handle that for the first little while.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 23, 2006)

TallEnglishman said:


> As a Tall Englishman, I would advise you that:
> 
> 6) Parts of Hampshire are beautiful, and hopefully the current freezing weather will have ended and you'll enjoy the warmer Spring sunshine




I think the weather I am having is much colder. When bf came out, I thought he was going to DIE of hypothermia, lol. SO I think I can handle the tame winter weather

I think I will be just fine in the UK. People usually seem to like me, so I don't think I will have too much of a problem. My main concerns are fitting into places (buses, train etc) and finding a job. (size discrimination is everywhere)


----------



## Emma (Feb 23, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> dis is goin 2 b a stupid question but wat wieght do u rekon u hav 2 b b4 u need 2 seats? i am mayb 350 pounds, do u think il need 2 seats?



Please tell me why on earth you are typing like that? I can't understand.


----------



## Emma (Feb 23, 2006)

goodvibrations said:


> And if you drive around by car, be sure to drive on the "right" side of the street. LOL
> But seriously, if you're used to driving on the right, then you have to be really careful at the beginning!
> 
> Oh, and to name some stereotypes: tell us if English people really have bad teeth and always drink tea!



My teeth are fine and I dislike tea. Nate's teeth are lovely and he likes tea. I don't think I have any friends with bad teeth.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 23, 2006)

goodvibrations said:


> Oh, and to name some stereotypes: tell us if English people really have bad teeth and always drink tea!



The dental care offered to us in our country is mostly shocking I find. Everytime a new dentist opens who works on the National Health Service people tend to go a little crazy with queues miles down the road.

Dental Madness News Story

For sure, however, we all drink tea by the gallon.



CurvyEm said:


> Please tell me why on earth you are typing like that? I can't understand.



For you Em - the Ali G translator.



> hi there. me turf is me turf and my name is ali g. me is a cult ero to many people.



I guess it's just regional dialect being written down?


----------



## Emma (Feb 23, 2006)

i am a for real down chav who as did ave no education and me would dig to type dig a dong online but i think it makes me check wicked. ​


----------



## HappyFatChick (Feb 23, 2006)

I only fly American and they have been awesome.
They connect your extender before anyone boards and no one ever knows you have one.
They ALWAYS offer me a rear isle seat with no one in the middle.
I have never paid for 2 seats and I am quite large. I do spill over onto the next seat.
I have been doing this for over 20 years.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 23, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> I only fly American and they have been awesome.
> They connect your extender before anyone boards and no one ever knows you have one.
> They ALWAYS offer me a rear isle seat with no one in the middle.
> I have never paid for 2 seats and I am quite large. I do spill over onto the next seat.
> I have been doing this for over 20 years.



Thanx for the info I asked someone from united about the large person policy and she rudley said, there is no policy, you just have to buy two seats. and I was like hm, ok, lol. snatch. Im not flying with you, lol.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 23, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> i am a for real down chav who as did ave no education and me would dig to type dig a dong online but i think it makes me check wicked. ​



hey chick dat no respeck i is only arskin wot u doin get? sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyaaaaaaaattt mon 

(my sister only ever communicates by text messages - I'm fully expecting when our father dies I'll get a text message like this: "dd dd")

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------

